# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Nouveau mobile Motorola : tu l'as vu ?

## Doc TB

Sans commentaires…

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hellminster

pour la version tactile je propose Touch My Q !

----------


## KeitaroSenpai

> pour la version tactile je propose Touch My Q !


j'achète !!!

j'imagine les discutions : "mais ou ai-je mis ce numéro ? ah je sais ! dans mon ..."  ::P:

----------


## Legnou

_Attends je t'appelles avec mon Q
_J'ai perdu mon Q
_Mais regardes un peu mon Q
_J'arrive pas à changer la sonnerie de mon Q
_Tu peut regarder si j'ai pas laisser mon Q sur le bureau??
_Mon Q et moi on est inséparable (on est pote comme Q et chemise)
_il faut avoir un petit Q.I. pour acheter un Q
_Le Q toujours le Q tu penses qu'à ça .
_y'a un accessoire en forme de balai. Ben oui : dans le Q la balayette

----------


## Electabs

Vous en reviez ?? Motorola l'a fait  ::wub:: .

----------


## Donki le gris

stune blague ?  :<_<:  ::huh::

----------


## JCLB

Même pas un fake en plus:
http://www.motorola.com/motoinfo/pro...alObjectId=113

Le Q vient du fait qu'il a un clavier full QWERTY, chez nous il sera peut-être en AZERTY.

De plus en plus de fabricants se mettent à WinMO 6.1, c'est bien  :B):

----------


## bigxtra

Il paraît que sur ce modèle, l'horloge ne s'active que quand on reçoit un appel. C'est complètement con, on imagine déjà les réactions des utilisateurs : "Si Mon Q sonnait, j'aurais l'heure..."

----------


## dalgwen

Et l'inimitable :
-donne moi ton numéro, je vais te rentrer dans mon Q


EDIT : ah zut grillé.

----------


## moot

En exclu la bande son de la pub : Tu l'as voulu hein ? Tu l'as eu, un grand coup dans ton ..

----------


## JCLB

> Il paraît que sur ce modèle, l'horloge ne s'active que quand on reçoit un appel. C'est complètement con, on imagine déjà les réactions des utilisateurs : "Si Mon Q sonnait, j'aurais l'heure..."


ça marche aussi avec une lettre, tu l'envoie à:

M. Simon Cussonet
Torelle
Eure


Dans la pub pour le Q en france on aura une parodie de "voici moncul" la célèbre commune.

----------


## JackBauer

Je me demandais pourquoi les personnes qui font la pub sur la photo de présentation avaient toutes une face de fion. J'ai trouvé.

----------


## Gloo

L'indémodable : parle à mon Q

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> De plus en plus de fabricants se mettent à WinMO 6.1, c'est bien


C'est bien quand tu as envie d'avoir un téléphone ultra lent, ou que tu aimes explosé à coups de bottes ton mobile qui déconne.

----------


## kardolan

> C'est bien quand tu as envie d'avoir un téléphone ultra lent, ou que tu aimes explosé à coups de bottes ton mobile qui déconne.


Palme d'or de la mauvaise foi attitude.

Je te raye du répertoire de mon Q !

----------


## SuperPuissant

Le marketing viral c'est surpuissant!

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Ils sont très forts chez Motorola !

----------


## Steack

C'est moi ou vous faites souvent ces derniers temps des news avec les liens en vrac sur NoFrag.

----------


## DarzgL

> De plus en plus de fabricants se mettent à WinMO 6.1, c'est bien


Windows=caca, vive les systèmes Linux mobiles.

----------


## Banisher

J'adore la phrase "La marketing viral, c'est surpuissant" en parlant de mon Q...
D'expérience quand c'est viral, c'est pas surpuissant du point de cvu de mon...
bref, c'était forcément téléphoné tout ça.

----------


## Erokh

voilà un téléphone qui va faire grand bruit

----------


## Kette

Mais que ?!?  ::huh::  

Pourquoi ils n'ont pas laissé _My Q_, en anglais, ça fait déjà moins tarte.  

Quoique... Phonétiquement  ==> _My Q_ = _My Q_iou = _My Queu_ = _My Queue _ = ma ****

Comment ça je parle anglais comme un yak grippé ? Mais je ne vous permets pas !

----------


## Trebad

Pour eux, la Qlture c'est physique...

----------


## Kerilk

À tout hasard:

Il y a de l'écho dans mon Q.
Je ne peux pas rentrer ton numéro mon Q est plein.
Il y a plusieurs processeurs dans ton Q?
Tu peux charger mon Q?
À la Fnac on peut voir des rangées de Q.
Le matin je me fais réveiller par mon Q.
Quand je m'ennuie je joue avec mon Q.
....

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

On sait déjà que Boulon ne pourra pas nous en parler, c'est déjà ça (siffle siffle)

----------


## JCLB

> Windows=caca, vive les systèmes Linux mobiles.


Ben tu m'en reparle le jour où y'a un vrai OS de téléphone sous linux libre, non parce que UNIX sur iPhone c'est beau mais c'est monotache, d'où la rapidité et c'est vérouillé, de même pour Android, ça commence mal niveau distribution d'applications.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

je le veux

----------


## zigzag

> je le veux


Pour draguer avec ton Q?

----------


## superlapin62

Ca va permettre de masquer le harcèlement sexuel au bureau...

"Dites donc Sophie, vous avez un trés joli petit Q"

----------


## Manu

C'est pas possible, ça peut pas être vrai... Le CSA les laissera même pas faire une seule campagne de pub avec un nom pareil.  ::o:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

j arrive pas a y croire non plus. Je me marre comme une baleine n empeche, merci motorola.
J en ai reve de ca, pouvoir faire des blagues pourries impunement !! Je les aime.
Je pleins les gars de la filiale francaise travaillant au service traduction.

----------


## DarzgL

> Ben tu m'en reparle le jour où y'a un vrai OS de téléphone sous linux libre, non parce que UNIX sur iPhone c'est beau mais c'est monotache, d'où la rapidité et c'est vérouillé, de même pour Android, ça commence mal niveau distribution d'applications.


Ne t'inquiète pas, ça arrive, ça arrive...
Il y a déjà le projet Libre en Poche, présenté au salon des solutions opensource 2008, et Nokia soutient le développement de systèmes Linux pour ses smartphones (il a d'ailleurs racheté Trolltech, l'éditeur de Qt).

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est les publicitaires du Monopoly qui reviennent en force Exploiter le filon du Q ?

----------


## znokiss

> *Nouveau mobile Motorola : tu l'as vu ?*


Où ça ?
(grosse pêrche tendue...)

----------


## Pimûsu

tu l'as vu ? tu l'as voulu ! Tu l'as eu, un grand coup dans ton Q

----------


## znokiss

Wabon ?

----------


## b0b0

Rien que pour le nom je l'achèterais, ou pas.

Tu vois pas que je parle à mon Q

----------


## Reizz

Où es-tu ?

----------


## zabuza

J'apprécie le sérieux des "webmaster" du site officiel motorola.
Ils traduisent "genre de rien";

----------


## JCLB

sur le site FR ils l'appellent le "MOTOQ"
MotoQulteur  ::huh::   :^_^:

----------


## Madval

Allo oui ? A qui tu parles ? Je parle à mon Q ! 
Parle à mon Q ma tête est malade.
Bon sang où est ce qu'il est ? Quoi donc ? Ben mon Q !
Putain j'ai tout mis tous mes numéros sont dans mon Q !
Mon Q est rempli ras la gueule ! Des jpg, des mp3...


J'aurais du faire publicitaire chez Motorola je sent.

----------


## Ryunosuke999

un nom à faire froid dans le dos... \o/

----------


## SwoOpin

Ouais, mais non, ils ont changé la pub, ils ont mis Q9h. Comme ça stop les :

- "Quel joli petit Q tu as  ::): "
- C'est tactile un Q?
- "Hey qu'est-ce que t'as toi, avec ton gros Q ?!"
- "Je peux mettre mes écouteurs dans ton Q ?"
- Quand on téléphone avec, on a la tête dans le Q.
- Attend, j'ai mon Q qui vibre.
- Mon Q est rayé :/
- J'ai fait débloqué mon Q. 
- " On a pété mon Q ! "
- " j'ai un Q tout noir..."
- il est ou mon numéro de téléphone ?
dans ton Q !
- C'est un bon plan Q \o/
- Je vend le Q de ma femme sur Ebay.
- Mais, bordel, où j'ai posé mon Q ?
- J'ai introduit tout mes documents importants dans mon Q \o/
- Merde il m'a arraché le Q pendant que je téléphonais !
- Mon Q m'a coûté la peau des fesses...
- Ton Q fait un drôle de bruit.
- Rraa je crois que mon Q à reçu quelque chose
- "Bonjour Madame, je n'arrive pas à entrer mon PIN dans mon Q?"
- Sinon, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de boutons sur ton Q.
- Mon Q, il est au poil !
- Je suis taré du Q
- Mon Q est à plat
- Mon Q m'a déformé les poches
- J'ai pris une photo à partir de mon Q
- Je reçois pas très bien avec mon Q
- Touche pas à mon Q !
- "Une femme montre plus promptement son Q que son coeur."
- tu me passes ton Q 30 secondes ?
- Comment ça marche ces écouteurs ?
- Faut les insérer dans la raie du Q.
- Il fait quoi ce bouton ?
- Ça provoque l'arrêt du Q.
Faut que je recharge mon Q.
- Oh, tiens on a le même Q!
- J'ai customisé mon Q.
- Mon Q accepte tous les formats.
- Je peux même jouer avec mon Q.
- J'ai découvert mon Q sur l'internet.
- C'est pas moi qui le dit c'est mon Q
- Mon Q s'est fendu, on le répare.
- Je surf avec mon Q.
- J'ai rentré beaucoup de monde dans mon Q.
- Transmettez vos voeux de fin d'année avec votre Q!
- Il est de quel génération ton Q toi ?
- Tu l'a acheté où ton Q ?
- Passe moi ton Q 5 minutes !
Les boutons de mon Q sont agréables au toucher  ::): 
- Il y a l'horloge sur ton Q ?
- Oui d'ailleurs il est huit heures pétantes.

Nofrag power.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Leur campagne de buzz marche à fond en tout cas.

----------


## moot

Je réalise qu'on peut sortir les pires blagues pourrites qui nous passe par la tête (ou le Q)



> "Mon Q, l'intelligence renouvelée"


ça va être tendu de faire pire...

----------


## Ryunosuke999

bientôt en salle de classe: "toi, t'es prié de mettre ton Q en silencieux" ...

----------


## Périclès



----------


## kardolan

Tiens ! Mon Q vibre !  ::ninja::

----------


## t-buster

QUOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAIS ce téléphone est un scandale!!!!!
oser piquez cette idée à un certain canard....

----------


## Zevka

> Ca va permettre de masquer le harcèlement sexuel au bureau...
> 
> "Dites donc Sophie, vous avez un trés joli petit Q"


Pas sûr que ça marche avec "Dites donc ma petite Sophie, je mettrai bien ma **** dans votre Q"

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kette

Tant qu'on y est avec Sophie : 

"Sophie, pourriez-vous me prêter votre Q ? J'ai un besoin urgent de contact...
Euh, enfin je veux dire de contacter... mmm'voyyezzz ?"

----------


## bjone

Monsieur, vous venez de défigurer un monument national.

----------

